# Another Koldfront on the Horizon



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

So my Koldfront 28 landed today.. and I have to start off by saying, I thought it would be bigger. haha. but for 150 shipped I can't complain! The following will be a progression of me making it my own by adding certain touches.

Plans include - shelves and drawers I suppose, and you guys will see why below, a wooden casing modification because I don't like the 'modern' look, and some hardware to help air flow. This will probably take some time but I hope you guys enjoy!!



This monster box was sitting on the front porch of the people I'm house sitting for and it was a box in a box... It felt like christmas!!



I went ahead and put in some cedar and newspaper for good measure and plugged it in to get the process going. I don't have shelves or drawers yet but I will soon! However I was wondering if it was big enough for everything I had so I decided to play around...



and if you look you can see I still have 3 boxes not in there. Granted, some are partials and mix-n-match... but this doesn't even include my 3 tubberdores unfortunately. that's why I think I'll have to break down and get drawers.

I really don't know what to do, I would prefer to keep all the boxes because to me the just look so damn pretty :smoke: but I guess I've got some thinking to do. I am also looking to expand my CC collection which I'm already obviously strapped on space for.



Just another for good measure 



If I take all the shelves out... I can almost get all my boxes in. Please don't hate me for what i've got in there. lol. I started out only liking one thing and am only recently beginning to expand.

Hopefully next I look to do is get the drawers/shelves in from Forrest... I suppose I'll crack open those boxes and arrange to see if everything fits. If not I'm going to look at keeping a cooleridor for some boxes which makes me sad....  I took them all back out and put the cedar/newspaper back in with some KL and I'm gonna let that sit for a few days. Wish me luck!

If anyone has any advice on temperature control, It'd be appreciated. I know it has a thermostat in the back but I've seen a lot of custom threads where people install external temp controllers.

-Erik


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

***DROOOOOOOOLLLLLLL*** Looking real good brother.. Erm... What was that address again! eace:


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

I like to keep mine in boxes. Or at least keep the same cigars together.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy crap I really should've made it to that DE event. It doesn't look like you have any room for media! Good luck finding space, hahaha.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks you guys! 

It just looks so ridiculous. lol. I kind of half way want to leave it just boxes no shelves. There is plenty of room behind the FFPs to build a fan bridging media to move air upward. though then it is just really a glorified coolidor.

I have some thinking to do. and Andrew there were no Unicos at that event. Just the A's and a cool box deal. The hand rolled Herrera Estelli by Willie was phenomenal though. 

I sit on Ligas so much.... I still have 5 I think of the first FFPs I bought almost... 2.5 or 3 years ago. I try not to waste those babies.


----------



## MUNKY (Jun 24, 2013)

Gorgeous collection there you have put together! :woohoo:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I can help you with your space issue - send me a box of L40s. I won't even charge you for the help.

I seriously need to get my Wineador project going too - I have WAY too many cigars. I guess that is a good problem to have though.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Goodness gracious you have got yourself a pile of Liga Unicos!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I need help with a temperature controller... The warmest this thing is getting is 60. I do have it plugged in.

I might just have to get timers and see what it sits at naturally, and put it on a timer to come on every so often. But I would prefer constantly running at a good temperature to circulate air.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

So an update to mine. I have drawers ordered from Forrest on rush, hopefully they ship out within a week as I ordered them at the first of the month and estimated rush is ab 2-3 weeks. I haven't done much to it yet, I decided I needed space as my giant tubberdor and smaller ones have since overflowed. Starting to think this wont hold all my sticks! For temporary storage I took some of the double corrugated cardboard that the shipping box came in and cut them down into shelves as seen in the picture. I also have a large 65% boveda on each shelf, with a few cedar sheets scattered about. Will update again when I get home today. 

Here's a quickie.



I have a Ranco en route that I will post a detailed installation on once I do it. There's a great wiring video on youtube I'll post when the time comes. I'm still debating my fan setup and have been looking at controllers and such. Will keep updated on that as well.

It should be noted that I was going to take the door and refinish it in wood, but from what I can tell this thing is pressed solid and there's no way around it. I'll probably scuff up the door and just hit it with some brown spray paint. I have an alternative Idea that involves masking tape and shoe polish that looks really old school.

This is a sample of what that 'finish' would look like. Just on the outer door casing where it is currently silver. I have other plans for the black body. Hopefully encasing it in Liga box lids pending I have enough. lol.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

ejewell said:


> So an update to mine. I have drawers ordered from Forrest on rush, hopefully they ship out within a week as I ordered them at the first of the month and estimated rush is ab 2-3 weeks. I haven't done much to it yet, I decided I needed space as my giant tubberdor and smaller ones have since overflowed. Starting to think this wont hold all my sticks! For temporary storage I took some of the double corrugated cardboard that the shipping box came in and cut them down into shelves as seen in the picture. I also have a large 65% boveda on each shelf, with a few cedar sheets scattered about. Will update again when I get home today.
> 
> Here's a quickie.
> 
> ...


First of all...J. Drew/Drew Estate needs to send you a handwritten thank you card and some schwag! One hell of a collection...and a loyal one at that!

That finishing technique looks really cool! Looking forward to seeing this once the shelves/drawers arrive. What configuration did you go with?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

4 double drawers 2 shelves. Plain cedar. No notch pulls. One pilot hole drilled center of each drawer, just for a wooden pull Knob. 

I'm more of a fan of brown/contemporary. Not so much the modern stainless/black look.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks nice - especially with those rats and bacon in there! How'd you get it for $150?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Passprotection said:


> Looks nice - especially with those rats and bacon in there! How'd you get it for $150?


Call compactappliance. Ask ab open boxes. Their site is openboxdirect. They have open box models and scratch and dent models. Look around the site. See if you find something you like. Koldfront 28 is out I think. I'd recommend bigger. Lol.

But seriously call. Reps can generally give you a little extra if you're cool


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

UPDATE:

-Got the Ranco wired up, just need to drill a hole in the back. Also 'mounted' the controller and strip using hot glue. Love that stuff. And secured the excess wire from the unit using glue as well. Here's the link to wiring a Ranco ETC, it's kinda painful at parts but excellent in terms of getting the job done:





-Plugged the drain hole.

-Masked off the door in order to do the shoe polish finish

-Added a photo of what she's looking like at the moment. my tubberdor overflowed. lol.

Pictures are below!


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

That shoe polish sample looks great, I'm looking forward to seeing the door that way. Nice work!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I've sort of taken the day to work on this. and well, I'm almost done. 

Forgive the phone camera pictures. they really don't do it justice. I also drilled a hole in the back and put in the sensor for the Ranco. So she's up and running again. I haven't sealed the hole yet, as I have a Cigar Oasis I'm debating using for humidification purposes. Still working out how I'm gonna regulate humidity so keeping options open. I have some KL and Boveda 65%s in there as well.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! Is there a sealing topcoat to prevent pealing/wear?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

nah. I have an old flask I did back in High school. It keeps pretty well. But I might get froggy and put something on it. for now I am done though with the door.
-Erik


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Very cool! Every time I see one of these threads I get closer and closer to doing it myself lol


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

ejewell said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> -Got the Ranco wired up, just need to drill a hole in the back. Also 'mounted' the controller and strip using hot glue. Love that stuff. And secured the excess wire from the unit using glue as well. Here's the link to wiring a Ranco ETC, it's kinda painful at parts but excellent in terms of getting the job done:
> How to wire a Ranco ETC-111000-000 Digital Temperature Controller - YouTube
> ...


Looking good! Really good... Cant wait to see the finished project!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Another update.

This is about a weeks worth of updating... I recently moved into and had to do a lot of work to my new place. So I finally got my Wineador set up there. And here's how it is coming along 



And I finally got my drawers in from Forrest. They had a lot of saw dust so I blew most of it off and gave them a good wipe down with a rag and DI water. I ended up with the 4 drawer 2 shelf setup, and went with a simple chevron style and vented side and back. boy do the vented parts look slick, too.





I stuck all the drawers and sticks in right away, I know I should season them prior but I was heading out of town same day so I figured I'd just overload it with media and let it sort itself out while I was away for a long weekend.









I know the temp and RH are way off here, but I was playing in it for several hours so that's why... lol.



And now for the sticks.... lol.









All of the liga drawers are stacked at least 3 deep... except the l40s and rats. those are 4 deep. And I still don't have all of my cigars in there. :/ I have 3 boxes that need a home still. Might have to reorganize more or sell a few to get it all in. plus it doesn't include my random singles of all different marcas. I'm between a rock and a Hard place! We'll see what happens. I might end up adding some extra fans soon.

I'm also dealing with a condensation issue, I don't know what to do about it

Well that's all for now folks!


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

I've only one thing to say...........

*BONER*


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Monday update. Finally got around to encasing this bad boy. It was more work than anticipated. There was a lot of box breakdown, trimming, sanding, and even sticker removal then trying to revive some of the glue by ironing the labels onto new pieces. All of the white stickers were transposed from original boxes.

You can also see from the first picture that I've since put knobs on my drawers as pulls. same finish as the drawers, too.

shoutout to @nfusion770 and @MrSmallBatch for sending me some of the boxes that went into this. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great bro.....good job


----------



## MrSmallBatch (Oct 28, 2012)

ejewell said:


> Monday update. Finally got around to encasing this bad boy. It was more work than anticipated. There was a lot of box breakdown, trimming, sanding, and even sticker removal then trying to revive some of the glue by ironing the labels onto new pieces. All of the white stickers were transposed from original boxes.
> 
> You can also see from the first picture that I've since put knobs on my drawers as pulls. same finish as the drawers, too.
> 
> shoutout to @nfusion770 and @MrSmallBatch for sending me some of the boxes that went into this. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


This is awesome!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

@ejewell Looking really good... Nice and different... And if your running out of room, well hell send em my way, I will pay ya for em! :biggrin:


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Came out looking great. The finish on the door = amazing. Awesome job overall!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm still having some problems so it's not all done yet. Thanks though guys! I'm also gonna put in some LEDs soon. So im looking at fans and a controller too.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Got my LEDs all wired up! thank god for ikea! definitely made it easier from what I had previously purchased

I have two different strips, both with full color spectra capability as well as 'demo' modes if I'm not mistaken. I'm simple though, I like white.


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

Really nice. Great job!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great. Congrats


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought I was done, I was wronnngg.

Got my second wineador today. Gonna use them to make a desk. I'm impatient so I had about 3 hours to work on the plastic smell with tons of cedar, then put in seasoned drawers and a few sealed boxes. They'll both look like the one on the right eventually.

:smoke:


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice customization!


----------

